# [WARNING - NOT VIRUS SCANNED] inserted in subject line



## bastanu (Apr 2, 2008)

Email Client: MS OUtlook 2003
AV: Symantec Corporate 10.1.0.394

Problem: when attaching zip files the recipient gets [WARNING - NOT VIRUS SCANNED] before the subject line. Unchecked the Internet and Exchange email autoprotect with no success; disabled Symantec Autoprotect - no go.

Any sugestions greatly appreciated !

bastanu


----------



## bastanu (Apr 2, 2008)

Just to add to this:

I uninstalled Symantec and installed AVG 7.5 (free version)- I still get the same message, but I do have both AVG certifications (outgoing + incoming):
_
No virus found in this outgoing message.
Checked by AVG.
Version: 7.5.519 / Virus Database: 269.22.5/1356 - Release Date: 4/2/2008 4:14 PM

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG.
Version: 7.5.519 / Virus Database: 269.22.5/1356 - Release Date: 4/2/2008 4:14 PM _


----------



## bastanu (Apr 2, 2008)

And to add even more:
I installed Thunderbird and used it to send/receive -I get the same behaviour ([WARNING - NOT VIRUS SCANNED] inserted). 

Could it be my ISP (Shaw Cable) SMTP or POP servers adding this to the subject line (I called them and they said no, but I don't really think the support tech that answered really had the knowledge)?

Thank you very much for any answers, some people get worried when they see that in the subject line.

bastanu


----------

